# Baby Boomer on Board



## Athos (Jun 19, 2015)

In my area, some drivers have signs in their rear window that read BABY ON BOARD.

Does anyone care? What is the purpose of this sign?

Now I have a sign in my car that says BABY BOOMER on BOARD


----------



## Kadee (Jun 19, 2015)

I often wonder what the sign means BOB what are we suppose to do come to a screaming halt and let them pass us on the road ??? I have seen cars with the dangling sign on window and the kids not even strapped into,car seats


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2015)

I thought the baby on board signs were ridiculous, but a baby boomer on board would give me a smile. nthego:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> In the event of a horrible accident, it notifies emergency responders to do a through search of the accident scene..View attachment 18772



Edit: I stand corrected, but what I said above is a good idea..
.
*From Snopes:*
*
Though the backstory about an infant who died in a car crash because he  wasn't found in time is one that would chill any parent's blood, how  these signs came to be is far removed from the lore. There were no dead  babies, no horrific crashes. 

In 1984, Michael Lerner founded **Safety 1st** for the purpose  of manufacturing "Baby on Board" signs. The inspiration for the signs  came not from a deadly accident that took the life of a youngster but  from a friend who saw similar stickers in    Europe.  

Mr. Lerner himself was occasionally worked into the rumor — some  versions asserted this childless bachelor had first developed the ''Baby  on Board!'' idea after losing a son or a daughter in an accident.  

From its humble beginnings, Safety 1st went on to become a juvenile  products marketer with a lineup that included teething rings, potty  chairs, and electronic baby   **  monitors — **650 items** at all. The company went public in 1993, then was bought by Dorel Industries Inc., its Canadian rival, for  **$195 million** in 2000. 

Because few situations or admonitions are deemed so serious that they  rule out all opportunity for humor,  straightforward "there's a child in  the car, so drive carefully" requests quickly spawned a number of  parodies, including "Baby Driving," "Warning: Baby is Closer Than it  Appears," and the ever-popular "Baby Carries No Cash." It wasn't long  before some communities were attempting to bar these parody signs,  stating their presence took away from the message conveyed in the  original and worked to desensitize drivers to what was meant as a safety  measure. 

Michael Lerner was similarly displeased by the parodies because he  believed they mocked a serious effort to achieve safer roads. ''Our  concept was to really improve driver awareness of child safety,'' he  said. ''Car accidents are the number one cause of child deaths in the  United States.'' 

In 1986 a study conducted by a Bronx assemblyman's office found humorous  plays on the "Baby on Board" sign outnumbered the real thing by five to  one. 
*


----------

